# 16 W and no heart beat. need hope. ladies who gone through this pls help!



## Mitra

Hi, 
I want for ultrasound 2 days ago then we knew that our 16 w baby did not have HB. the baby measured 14 weeks so probably died 2 weeks before. it was heartbreaking. my husband burst into tears and could not stop it for couple of hours but I could not cry at first, it was such a shocking news. then after coupel of hours I found myself weeping nonstop. I was induced today and gave birth to my little angel. 
this was my second MC. the first one happened last year in Aug in week 18 due to the water breaking. then I spent almost the whole year in deep depresion. I have lost all my hopes. I think I can never have baby in my life and that is so feeling like a sharp needle in my heart. 
just ladies, can you tell me if anybody of you has had MC in the 2nd trimester due to similar reason but ending up with successful pregnancy after that? 
I already am thinking of a next pregnancy but need hope more than anything else please...


----------



## Clo

So sorry for your losses *hugs*. My loss was not for the same reason but I had a loss at 23 weeks then went on to have my beautiful rainbow son so there is hope xxx


----------



## mhazzab

I'm so sorry for your losses (((hugs))) I can't imagine how you would deal with a second loss.

I lost twins last summer at 23 weeks when contractions started prematurely. Almost exactly a year later after a pretty uneventful pregnancy I gave birth to my rainbow baby. I'm friends with several other ladies who I met on here who also had rainbows around a year later. There is still hope, don't give up. Do try to get as many answers from the hospital as possible for your loss, and make sure they will give you increased care for your next pregnancy if they haven't already offered this. Xx

Edited to add: the reason for my loss was different to yours I think, but some of the other ladies I mentioned above were similar. X


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Im so sorry for your losses. Its bad enough going through it once, I cant imagine going through it twice. I lost my baby at 19 weeks because my waters broke. We are still waiting to find out why. I need to believe that I can have a rainbow...its the only thing keeping me going! We are all here for you xx


----------



## confused2011

So sorry to hear about your loss.. It's never easy to lose a baby let alone one you never even got to meet. Know that your angel is with you in your heart <3


----------

